# My first puppy visit today!



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally the puppies have turned five weeks and puppy visitation was allowed. I had such a blast visiting them! :jamming: Can't wait to see them in another two weeks!


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know you had a great time. Are you getting boy or girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all soooo cute!!!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know you had a great time. Are you getting boy or girl!



We're getting a girl!  Can't wait to see which one is ours in three weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So cute!! I hope time passes quickly for you!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They are soo cute  I am so happy for you


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my. Too cute.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are little dolls. Thanks for the shot of puppy, and congrats!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

The puppies are adorable, thank you for sharing the pictures.

Mike D


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They all look adorable. Can't wait to see your little girl.


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

AWWW!! SO CUTE! A light chubby guy kept winding up in my lap and loved to snuggle. It'll be interesting to see if he's the one we end up with 
Cannot wait to see your little girl!!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha one little guy kept coming over for belly rubs! Too bad he wasn't a girl. :bowl: One of the girls did catch my eye though. Then they all took turns climbing on to my lap and biting the bottoms of my hair lol. I had so much fun!!


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

LOL! Looking at your pictures now makes me wonder if it was the same guy..haha yes lots of puppy nips on my toes and fingers. I am so excited to find this forum. Hopefully it will help me pass time over the next few weeks.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

This forum will definitely help pass the time. After my golden, Cookie, passed away in October from osteosarcoma- this site has helped me heal when others share their own stories. After these last few months, I am finally super ready for a new golden to brighten up my life again. They are seriously the best dogs ever! Will this be your first golden?


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sorry about Cookie! (I did wonder about your username). 
Yes, this will be my first golden. I have had various mutts as pets and while they were incredible, I have always admired Goldens as the quintessential puppy.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you. Cookie is my heart dog and was simply the best dog ever! Goldens are the perfect puppies in terms of looks and personalities but they can be CRAZY at times. I've been telling my fiance since December to not have unrealistic expectations of how a golden puppy will behave-they will bite on everything! He was so used to how well behaved Cookie was that I am afraid he won't be mentally ready for a golden puppy's initial behavior lol.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Adorable pictures!!!! Brought back memories of meeting Max's litter for the first time! The puppy in my arms turned out to be Max, who bonded with me from the very first moment.

Tell you true, this will be the longest four weeks of your life until you get your baby home!!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are really cute pictures! So sorry to hear about your Cookie. Our dog is also a Cookie, and we are partial to food related names. Do you have ideas for the pup's name?


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

BriGuy said:


> Those are really cute pictures! So sorry to hear about your Cookie. Our dog is also a Cookie, and we are partial to food related names. Do you have ideas for the pup's name?



Thank you. We love food names too! I think some people think we have a few screws loose when we tell them what the puppy's name will be. 

The new puppy will be called Oatmeal. After Cookie's passing, we decided that we wanted to honor her memory and name all our dogs after her, a type of cookie. Oatmeal's full name is actually Oatmeal Cookie. We are trying out a few nicknames already- OC, Oaty, Oakster. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder if there are other pups from Brookshire on this forum. I noticed a similar thread for Harborview and was curious


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I've dug through the forum before and there are people with Brookshire pups but they don't really post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah I just dug through the forum too! Something to keep me busy while I wait for today's email full of puppy pictures


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Also Oatmeal is such a sweet name. Have you thought of a registered name as well? We are racking our brains for that one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups are so adorable, Congratulations.

Oatmeal Cookie is a great name.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

pgam84 said:


> Also Oatmeal is such a sweet name. Have you thought of a registered name as well? We are racking our brains for that one!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, since Julie didn't indicate a litter theme- I am thinking of Brookshire's Favorite Cookie and her call name will be "Oatmeal". Haven't exactly shared the registered name with my fiance lol so I will see how that one goes! :bowl:


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Congrats! We are awaiting a Brookshire puppy from Izzy. We also had to put the best Golden ever Gracie down in October. I am sure Cookie and Gracie are looking down with golden smiles!!! Enjoy your new puppy she is going to have a great life!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Ssjgomes said:


> Congrats! We are awaiting a Brookshire puppy from Izzy. We also had to put the best Golden ever Gracie down in October. I am sure Cookie and Gracie are looking down with golden smiles!!! Enjoy your new puppy she is going to have a great life!



Yes I bet they are keeping each other company! When is Izzy due? Happy to see so many brookshire relatives on the forum soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Yes, since Julie didn't indicate a litter theme- I am thinking of Brookshire's Favorite Cookie and her call name will be "Oatmeal". Haven't exactly shared the registered name with my fiance lol so I will see how that one goes! :bowl:


Haha that's cute. Our pup is going to be Beorn


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Trying to get my message count to 15 so I can PM!


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

...And done.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

pgam84 said:


> Haha that's cute. Our pup is going to be Beorn


Cute! Is Beorn from the Hobbit? Are you trying to tie your registered name to that?


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Cute! Is Beorn from the Hobbit? Are you trying to tie your registered name to that?


It is! Yes, we are..haha!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

pgam84 said:


> It is! Yes, we are..haha!


I have to admit I had to look that up :bowl:. Not much of a Hobbit or Lord of the Rings fan so I'm probably no help with thinking up registered names. Have you come up with any ones you like yet?


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't thought of a good registered name yet, but I am racking my brain (and google) for one  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Hmm what things of Beorn do you and your husband like the most? Maybe you can make a registered name out of the qualities that you like.


----------

